# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Ball Python Eatin a....Rabbit?

## MasonC2K

OMG! It says "Blood" but looks like a Ball. Correct me if I am wrong here.

YouTube - blood python feeding on rabbit.

Everything I've ever read tells me that even the largest ball pythons should never eat anything larger than a medium rat. 

That rabbit is HUGE compared to the snake.

----------


## AkHerps

That's a blood python, the link even says it's a blood python....

----------


## mommanessy247

that does not look like a ball at all and balls being as shy as they are...i dont think they'd take a shot at something as big as a rabbit...
i got sad hearing the poor rabbit scream though...

----------


## Oxylepy

Definitely a blood, not even a superball, no idea where you got the idea it might be a ball.

----------


## dr del

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...8&postcount=33

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

Man, if they bred Balls to look like Blood Pythons, I'd SO be all over that morph.  :Wink: 

In all seriousness...yeah, Blood Python. What worries me about this vid is that the rabbit seems to me anyways to be a prey item too large for the snake. That and rabbits can really hurt you with their scary teeth and wicked claws, I'd be terrified of feeding one of my babies something like that!!!!

----------


## Tikall

Blood python and the rabbit is still WAY too big for the poor thing.

----------


## josh@outbackreps

I have had large females balls take small rabbits in the past.
 A 2000 gram female took a small rabbit without hessitation when we were getting young rabbits from a local breeder for the same $$ as rats.

Definatily a site to see..

----------


## ice#1

back when i was allot younger close to 20 years ago i had an import female ball was close to 6 foot long that ate rabbits that weighted a pound

----------


## MasonC2K

Well, 2 things:

1) This came up is "Ball Python Eating" search.
2) It looks like a BP morph on my screen. I guess it's just a bad quality for me.

Still, seems like a awefully big meal.

----------


## h00blah

it's horrible quality but even at a first glance, it doesn't look anything like a ball XD

except for the fact that it has no legs and it kinda longish.. =p

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

> it's horrible quality but even at a first glance, it doesn't look anything like a ball XD
> 
> except for the fact that it has no legs and it kinda longish.. =p


That's kinda what I was thinking.  :Wink:

----------


## hunter94

Look at his head structure its not a Ball Python. Thats how I tell what snake is a Boa or a Python. Most Pythons don't have the same head structure that a ball has. Like a Burmese it has the head structure like a Red Tail Boa. Me and my dad were just at an Aquarium that had snakes and I walked up to a big enclosure and I said hey look a Burmese and my dad said no thats a Anaconda I was like uh no its not look at its head. And guess what, it was a Burmese. They also had an Adult Red Tail and some lady wouldn't go next to the cage. I was like Oh god... And then they had a Baby Red Tail out and when I went to go touch it the lady is like BE CAREFUL! And then me and my dad started busting up cause I own a Baby BP.

----------


## Adam Chandler

> OMG! It says "Blood" but looks like a Ball. Correct me if I am wrong here.


You are wrong, it does not look like a Ball Python

----------


## Dixie Serpent Den

That's not a ball python

----------

